# Zoe's Fight is almost over.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Zoe, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

I don't think you're ever really ready regardless of how much you prepare yourself. It's just so incredibly hard.

I hope you have many days ahead with your sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Prayers for you both.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Zoe are facing this. There is absolutely never any way to prepare yourself. I know that I've had friends that would say that they were preparing themselves, but speaking with them later, they realize there is no way to do that. Keeping you both in our thoughts at this dark time. Lighting a candle for you both.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's just the worst when you have to face this and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. It is intensely hard. Deciding when will be the hardest thing you will ever have to do:'(
Have you tried Yunnan Baiyao to control the bleeding?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

I am so very sorry about Zoe.
I've always gone by the saying it's better to be one day early, than one day too late.
Holding Zoe and you in my prayers!


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so sorry about Zoe. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how hard it is to have to make the decision to set them free. You will know when it is time. Somehow I just knew with my Allie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you are going through this. I have two twelve years olds, and there have been a lot of ups and downs lately. I hope you have many more quality days with her, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

So many of us have been in the shoes you are wearing right now, many times.

Know that our hearts are with yours as you give one of the most difficult yet loving gifts you can give to your precious girl.

Love deeply and cherish your memories together in this last lap of your journey here together. Know and trust that true love is eternal, as yours will be until you both meet again.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, as my heart cries for you, Zoe and all of us who have navigated this road.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out for comfort for Zoe & you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How I ache for you. My 12-year-old Golden had an emergency splenectomy last summer. We were lucky on two counts - I recognized the gray gums for what they were so we got him to the emergency clinic AND the pathology report came back "consistent with BENIGN hematoma." I know that every hour I have with my boy is a gift to be treasured.

We watch over them, we love them, we depend on them... and when the time comes, we find the strength to let them go because we love them too much to make them suffer for us. It doesn't get easier with practice or preparation.

Holding Zoe and you gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Zoe. I truly wish there is something I could say to take your pain away.

The only advice I have, is to hold her, cry and say goodby while you can. Try to make peace with yourself knowing that you gave her the best life you could.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are going through this. We have also had to go through this so know how difficult and heartbreaking it is for you. Cherish every moment, Zoe knows how much you love her.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and Zoe. Enjoy what time you have left together. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*another day*

Well she slept well, me just okay! Thanks for all your thoughts and they must be working. There's no sign of any more blood.

Making her mushy food so that nothing cracks open. I'm still hoping it was just because the tooth fell out.

She's beat other odds before so maybe I'll get some more time with her.

She's a fighter or as my vet says lets just change her name to Timex as she takes a licking and keeps on ticking.

Thanks from Zoe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

I know you will keep a close eye on Zoe! She isn't in pain, is she?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and Zoe. I love the Timex comment...made me laugh.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just read your post about Zoe being compared to a Timex and it brought a smile through the tears. These are difficult times for you and Zoe and the most important thing is keeping her comfortable. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so so sorry that you have to deal with this. I know you will cherish the time you have and love her deeply. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We're still holding you in our thoughts and prayers. Praying for more sweet time with Zoe that is free of pain.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and continued prayers for you and Zoe.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

How is Zoe today? You?
I've lit a candle for Zoe and for you. I hope the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Praying for Zoe!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of you and Zoe at this difficult time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and her tonight


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*So So Weekend*

Zoe seemed well all w/end, she got to go through the woods with her best buddy Lindy (a PBGV) who was home for Easter, but last night I noticed her drool was a tad pink. Later she coughed what looked like a blood chunk out.
It's very hard as I had to take all her chew toys away as I don't want her biting something and starting the bleeding.
Her liver treats are now broken down so teeny, she barely gets anything.
The good news is she's still full of piss and vinegar and eating and drinking normally.
All I can do is hope that she keeps it up, but after seeing the massive tumor in her mouth, I can't help but wonder.

The best part is she is in no pain at all, as the saying goes it hurts me more than her.
The sad part is that if it werent for that growth you wouldn't know she'd ever had lympohma at all.
All I can do is wait and love her and treat her as normal as possible.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming your way for both of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Zoe. 

I pray she will continue to do well and you will have many days with her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> She's a fighter or as my vet says lets just change her name to Timex as she takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


Aw, what a sweetie pie. Our motto around here was "Carpe Diem" - Seize The Day. Every day is such a beautiful gift. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tons of Golden thoughts and prayers coming your way...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and your sweet Zoe and adding ours to the prayers of so many for your beloved golden.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry. It is just so hard. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. Zoe is still okay and no sign of blood since Sunday. Each day is a treasure, each moment to remember. I just find it so ironic that she beat the "unbeatable" lymphoma only to have this happen. If it caused her pain I could understand that her time is coming, but knowing that she doesnt feel anything around the tumor is so frustrating in that she doesnt even know she's sick.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I just find it so ironic that she beat the "unbeatable" lymphoma only to have this happen


Our boy beat lymphoma too. It can be done. Every day is truly a gift. Carpe Diem. Please give Zoe a belly rub from us.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you and Zoe many more minutes, days, weeks, and months to share those memory making moments. Your love beams through your words. Give Zoe an ear scritch from me.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

To add some comedy to this time, Zoe's food is pretty well ground up everything since I don't want her eating anything that might open up the sores. So do you know what happens when she finishes eating and then decides to bark to get my attention, ground up food comes flying out all over the place! Worst part is she won't re-eat it!
She has always been the most mischevious and stubborn dog I've had - I say as she's gone to steal the dishtowel off the rack! Well have to go as she's barking at me for attention. Another day, another success for her.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Too bad I can't change the title of this blog!*

Well it's over a week and she's still doing fine. I'm attaching a few pics I took yesterday to show that no matter what she's still my "monster" These garden clogs have been her favorite loot since I got them. She steals them and then drops right out of reach to bark at me to "come and get em if you dare"


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

We love them no matter what. Give her a kiss for me. Hugs to you..


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Bless her sweet soul I just want to hug her!!!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

zoehow54 said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. Zoe is still okay and no sign of blood since Sunday. Each day is a treasure, each moment to remember. I just find it so ironic that she beat the "unbeatable" lymphoma only to have this happen. If it caused her pain I could understand that her time is coming, but knowing that she doesnt feel anything around the tumor is so frustrating in that she doesnt even know she's sick.


You and Zoe are in my thoughts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

zoehow54 said:


> Well it's over a week and she's still doing fine. I'm attaching a few pics I took yesterday to show that no matter what she's still my "monster" These garden clogs have been her favorite loot since I got them. She steals them and then drops right out of reach to bark at me to "come and get em if you dare"


They have such spirit. I'm am so glad she still being a saucy girl. 

I think you can PM an moderator and ask them to change the title of your thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Your Zoe is a beautiful girl.
I am so glad you and she our treasuring every moment.
Take pictures.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah for Zoe!! What an amazing girl
Sending continuing healing vibes and losta good wishes!!


----------

